# Recommend a non-target international MMORPG



## Firedrops

Hi guys, I'm looking for a 
-fast-paced action
-non-target(no clicking a target and looking at your character gently swing his sword left and right)
-MMORPG
-have an international/SEA server
-no monthly-subscription fee.(1-time purchase fee is okay)
-not YET spoilt by cash spenders.
-english
Games that are similar that you guys may have heard of:
Rakion
Tera
Vindictus(really wish i could play it from my area:sigh

can anyone give me any suggestions?


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Would a WoW like game do?

Reason being as Dekaron may suit you.

Lord of the Rings Online is also free but I don't know what it is like personally.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## Firedrops

Haha dekaron seems really cool, i'll go try that, thanks for the suggestion.
IMO, WoW has too much targeting, probably so would it's similar games(I've seen too many)
I don't like those games where a user's "skill" purely depends on how long they've grinded rather than, y'know, real _skills_.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Try Dekaron and let us know how it gets on 

If you find that not to your liking, then have a look at the below sticky

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f219/free-mmog-list-59582.html

It lists a lot of MMORPGs that are free.

One of these may be what you are looking for 

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## ebackhus

Sounds like you're more into a real-time fighting MMORPG as opposed to most which are turn-based. Is that about right?


----------



## Firedrops

@Redeye: Turns out Dekaron has closed down their SEA servers, but i'll go ahead and try playing on their international one, once i manage to download it using their downloader(which really likes to crash). I saw that list, but I find that the descriptions aren't detailed enough, and the description for Rakion is kinda off. I find it barely needing strategy at all.

@ebackhus: Yeah, I think that's right. KoTOR(the combat system) is a prime example of the games I don't want.


----------



## Firedrops

Update, I tried Dekaron. It's not what I'm looking for, it still uses the traditional click-and-wait with targeting combat system. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Redeye3323

Do you like FPS MMORPGs?

If so, I found that Crossfire is a fun and free MMORPG.

The graphics are worse then Counter-Strike, but the gameplay and value makes it worth the time.


----------



## Firedrops

No, I'm not into FPS MMORPGs. For FPS i stick to games like Halo, L4D, COD, Crysis and the likes.

Have you tried Rakion? I'm looking for that kind of games. Fast-paced-action like FPS, but with melee(not just a knife, but as a large part of gameplay). Also has graphics way superior to CS.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

I am not a huge-fan of MMORPGs so I have only played a few (which I mentioned).

Sorry I cannot speak from personal experience anymore then what I have said 

Still, take a look throught the sticky I linked to earlier

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f219/free-mmog-list-59582.html

Cheers,
Redeye


----------



## -WOLF-

Hmm, try Vindictus, it's also known as Mabinogi Heroes in the Asian countries. I have been playing it since the beta and I can say it's one helluva game, though largely unpolished.


----------



## Firedrops

@Redeye i looked through that list thoroughly, none of them are what i'm looking for(except for rakion, which i've played for too long already). the UIs in the gameplay vids/screenshots are dead giveaways that they're targeting.

@Wolf: Vindictus can't be played from outside US. It's _known_ as Mabinogi Heroes in Asian countries, but can ONLY be played from Korea, unless you're willing to commit identity theft AND VPN bypassing.


----------



## Redeye3323

Can you give me an example of exactly what you want (as in games without targetting) as I do not really understand what you are looking for.

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## halfchaos

You could give Dynasty Warriors Online a try. I think it's Open Beta but it's playable.

Nothing else comes to mind but look for some interesting releases in the months to come.


----------



## Firedrops

@Redeye: What i want would be games like rakion, Star Wars Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy and Jedi Outcast, and most action games on consoles like XBOX(Ninja Gaiden and the likes). you can use your attacks/skills whatevers any time you want, but if an enemy gets caught in them, then they receive damage, knockbacks and other effects like combos. 
Most of these games have a "Primary" and "Secondary" or "Light" and "Heavy" attack, such as left and right mouse buttons(Or the ABXY for XBOX), when chained up in certain ways, gives out combos/effects.(Rakion deserves special mention because of how well they balanced the combos, no character has any certain combo that is better than the others, everything is balanced)

you don't specifically target 1 person, then attack by clicking choosing which skill you use, then clicking again to look at your character use them without any effort on your part.

@halfchaos: yeah that fits rather well into the games i want, but IMHO Dynasty Warriors are too repetitive, especially after you've already played many versions. I'm kinda looking for something... fresh.


----------



## -WOLF-

Firedrops said:


> @Redeye i looked through that list thoroughly, none of them are what i'm looking for(except for rakion, which i've played for too long already). the UIs in the gameplay vids/screenshots are dead giveaways that they're targeting.
> 
> @Wolf: Vindictus can't be played from outside US. It's _known_ as Mabinogi Heroes in Asian countries, but can ONLY be played from Korea, unless you're willing to commit identity theft AND VPN bypassing.


 I live in Canada and I can play Vindictus... so maybe it's only outside of _North America _. I didn't know about the other part with Korea though, I just play the game, not research it!


----------



## ebackhus

Phantasy Star Online comes to mind.


----------



## halfchaos

Firedrops said:


> @halfchaos: yeah that fits rather well into the games i want, but IMHO Dynasty Warriors are too repetitive, especially after you've already played many versions. I'm kinda looking for something... fresh.


DWO is brand new. If you don't want to play it then dont, but DWO has nothing in common with the console series. Besides it being an RPG it's also developed by an entirely different company.


----------



## Firedrops

@ebackhus: I looked into it, it seems... superior. I'd start looking around for it the next time I visit gaming stores.


----------



## Azuforth

I think you should try Dragon Nest. The SEA's version will come out soon. And everybody said it's a cartoon version of Vinditus :grin:
p/s: you don't need to go to gaming store to look for how games work. Just go youtube and type *your game* first look HD


----------



## -WOLF-

Azuforth said:


> I think you should try Dragon Nest. The SEA's version will come out soon. And everybody said it's a cartoon version of Vinditus :grin:
> p/s: you don't need to go to gaming store to look for how games work. Just go youtube and type *your game* first look HD


Dragon Nest | The Fastest Online Action RPG!
already out


----------



## Firedrops

-WOLF- said:


> Dragon Nest | The Fastest Online Action RPG!
> already out


Already CBT-ed it lol


----------

